# Aristocraft Battery Power



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Bachmann 2 truck Shay. I'm thinking about going to battery power.
I'm looking at an Aristocraft 2010 product/ price list. I don't see my self ever running multiple locomotives at the same time.
I know nothing about this subject but I'm guessing that to get this Shay running on battery power I will need

Battery (to install in a car)
Battery charger
Battery Wire Harness
Train EngineerWireless contoller
Receiver

Could someone offer some advice on what components I would at a minimun to make this work. Thanks in Advance


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, you wouldn't necessarily need a car. You can fit suitable batteries in the Shay itself. But beyond that, everything you have there is accurate. Also, you'll want a DPDT toggle switch to use as a power switch, and I'd strongly recommend a fuse holder and 3 - 5 amp fuse. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I put them in the tender. The Lithium battery is pretty small, bet you can find some place inside your shay to hide it.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this a somewhat easy hook up? Don't expect it to be plug and play but it doesn't seem like it would be too bad.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There are four wires going to each of the power trucks. Two bring power from the rails, two send power to the motors. (I don't know which are which, it's been years since I've had one apart). What I'd do in this case is isolate the wires going to the headlight and back-up lights and separate them from everything else. Those leads will get attached directly to the headlight outputs on the Revolution. (If they're incandescent bulbs, polarity won't matter. If they're LEDs, common is positive.) Hook the wires that go to the track to the battery power instead (after the fuse and power switch). That will give you full power to the firebox lights and smoke unit (if you want them--otherwise just gut the boards and be done with it). Hook the Revolution to the power coming from the batteries, then the motor and headlight leads to the appropriate spots. That should be all there is to it. 

You didn't mention sound, but there are chuff contact switches in each of the cylinders that would be hooked up to the chuff trigger on the sound board if you're going to install one now or down the road. 

Later, 

K


----------

